# skype in dubai



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

does anyone have issues using skype video call to contact family and friends in dubai


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

leeshepherd said:


> does anyone have issues using skype video call to contact family and friends in dubai


there are so many threads and posts about this try and search before asking ... anyhow .. skype website and skype to phone is blocked, you can still easily make skype to skype calls, i chat with my family all the time via webcam, works just fine, if you need to download just google "skype download" and the web that is called filehippo shall have the latest version.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Been having issues connecting when doing a video call the past two weeks. We think it is the broadband package that my husband has signed up to or the new area he transferred to. Never had issues before. What's been your problem?


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

rj.uk said:


> Been having issues connecting when doing a video call the past two weeks. We think it is the broadband package that my husband has signed up to or the new area he transferred to. Never had issues before. What's been your problem?



My Wife has moved over there and it started off ok with the video chat but now will on show her profil pic instead of live video. yet at her end everything is ok


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

I am unable to make video call at all fr my hotel near Greens. It wl hang up immediately....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> there are so many threads and posts about this try and search before asking ... anyhow .. skype website and skype to phone is blocked, you can still easily make skype to skype calls, i chat with my family all the time via webcam, works just fine, if you need to download just google "skype download" and the web that is called filehippo shall have the latest version.


Skype to Phone is not blocked. I live in JLT (DU) and am using Skype Video and Skype to Landline perfectly everyday and without a VPN.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

am using skype 5.0.0.152...just upgraded fr the filehippo site. 

still unable to make video call. is thr anythg else we need to download or set in the settings?


----------

